# Which is the 5th World city?



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I would say Hong Kong probably. I actually like Hong Kong more than Paris.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Nobody mentions Madrid?

My list:
5-8: HK, Madrid, Seoul, Los Angeles
9-12 Toronto, Milan, Sydney, Chicago


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hong Kong
Frankfurt
Sidney
Rome


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

London, Paris, New York, Tokyo, Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Probably Seoul, Rome, Berlin, Sydney, Shangai, Osaka or Hong Kong. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------Kanji, aho bajo


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Alot of people seem to have skipped over Paris, it is a pretty important city.

My list:
1-4; London, New York City, Tokyo, HK
5-10; Paris, Singapore, Chicago, Frankfurt, Toronto, Sydney
11-15; LA, Milan, Madrid, Zurich, San Fransico
16-20; Shanghai, Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Seoul, Bejing


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^HomerJ, if HK and Paris are in your 5-10, what's your top 4? I think most people are thinking NY, Tokyo, and London as the top 3, and fourth and fifth as HK and Paris (in no particular order).


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Hey, your right I left one out. I will edit my first post.


----------



## daniel_18 (Oct 20, 2003)

Singapore.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Mbabane, Ougadougo, Antananarivo or Lilongwe?


----------



## Jury (Apr 16, 2005)

^ say what?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sao Paulo, Frankfurt, Zurich, Hong Kong, Shanghai and LA would be possible candidates. But it depends in which cathagory


----------



## LooselogInThePeg (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, I don't agree with Paris even being in there to begin with but since it was part of the question:
Generally, New York, London and Tokyo are considered the three World Class Cities.
After that, okay sure, why not, Paris it is.
Hong Kong
Sydney
Chicago/LA
Toronto

I'd say that Chinese cities are coming up fast but they aren't there yet.
Singapore? Well, I don't know about that...it doesn't show up too often on the world's radar.


----------



## hosoo1103 (Mar 21, 2005)

Tokyo,New York ,London,Paris,Hong Kong

================================


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't agree that Paris is #4.

But if I had to choose a number 5: Sao Paulo or Chicago.


----------



## 1st Division Marine (Nov 29, 2004)

Los Angeles,Sydney,Shanghai,Moscow,Toronto.


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN (Sep 12, 2004)

1-5: New York, London, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Paris.
6-10: Chicago, Toronto, Mexico City, Seoul, Shanghai.

Outsider: Madrid, Rome.

Personally I have only visited London, Paris, Toronto and Hong Kong. I have visited Singapore, and basically nothing impressed, besides the shopping and eating.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Toronto, Sydney


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Hong Kong, Berlin, Shanghai, Rome, Buenos Aires, Bangkok etc.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Hong Kong, Los Angeles, maybe Sydney


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

its somewhat interesting that somepeople put LA like 3+ higher rank than Chicago and vice versa.


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

New York, Tokyo, London, Hong Kong, Paris, Chicago, LA, Shanghai, Seoul, Mexico City, San Francisco


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

After London, New York, Paris, Tokyo it has to be Honk Kong. This thread should be about the 6th world city, in that case its between Frankfurt, Toronto, LA, Shanghai, Seoul


----------



## DoctorZero2 (Mar 2, 2005)

For now: either Singapore, Hongkong, Chicago or Los Angeles
Future contestants: Seoul, maybe Shanghai


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

HK is undoubtedly the second city in Asia, Singapore third.
Chicago and LA are not clear leaders in North America, that has so many Alpha/Beta cities. So, I'd say Hong Kong.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Jury said:


> Sydney Oz


wow Goran puts sydney as the 5th who would have thought!!


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

NY1 said:


> I would put San Fran in place of all those LA's, nut other than that the cities mentioned are pretty good choices.


SF's significance is nothing compared to LA.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

samurai_401 said:


> Hong Kong and Singapore become main city ?? why?
> GDP of the two countries is so small.


Hong Kong is not a country. It is Hong Kong Special Autonomous Region, People's Republic of China.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

What's HK's GDP? And in comparison to NY, London, Tokyo, Paris, Chicago, Seoul, Sydney, Frankfurt, Toronto, and LA?


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Baghdad


----------



## georgiy (Mar 19, 2005)

Moscow, New York, London, Tokyo, Paris. The order however can vary, but those are the major five cities


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

LA would be the 5th. I would say 1st New York 2nd Hong Kong 3rd London 4th Tokyo. I wouldnt put Paris or Sydney in the top ten.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Someone should redo this as a thread with a poll, or can one be added?


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

hongkong sure for now
future is shanghai
sorry,no moscow,LA,chicago,toronto,sydney
they are not importanat...as big 3


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

People underrate LA just cuz it dusnt have a big ol' skyline, a skyline should have nothin to do w/ the city. Look at London and Paris, they don't have famous skylines. Yet, people diss LA cuz we're all spread out


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

First I think the question should consider top five.which means including Moscow. 
After that {in no order} Toronto, Chicago, Madrid, Milan, HK, LA, Zurich


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Unless we're in the 18th century, how is Moscow in the top 5, or even the top 10?


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

i would say shanghai, chicago and sao paulo :cheers:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I will pick RIO over Sao Paulo ^.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

How can Shanghai, Rio or Sao Paolo, all great *cities* cities compete with cities in industrialized countries? It can't. Economy is a very important factor in top-tier cities. Which is why none are even Alpha cities. SP is a mid-Beta city, behind London, Paris, New York, Tokyo, Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore, San Francisco, Sydney, Toronto, and Zurich. Shanghai? It's a Gamma city. Rio? A Delta city. Even though these cities are in rapidly emerging economies, there is little evidence that they will be truly top-tier global cities for a while.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

My choice is either Hong Kong or Singapore.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

I think it's either L.A. or HK. Sydney? Toronto? Berlin? Rome? Moscow? You must be kidding. They may be in Top 15 or in Top 20, but even hard to make Top 10, and is unthinkable to be in Top 5.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> How can Shanghai, Rio or Sao Paolo, all great *cities* cities compete with cities in industrialized countries? It can't. Economy is a very important factor in top-tier cities. Which is why none are even Alpha cities. SP is a mid-Beta city, behind London, Paris, New York, Tokyo, Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore, San Francisco, Sydney, Toronto, and Zurich. Shanghai? It's a Gamma city. Rio? A Delta city. Even though these cities are in rapidly emerging economies, there is little evidence that they will be truly top-tier global cities for a while.


Your data (maybe came from that figure) is so old. Actually, GDP of Shanghai has almost surpassed Singapore in 2004 and will definitely surpass it in 2005. The seaport throughput of Shanghai has almost been No.1 of the world in 2004 and will definitely be in 2005.


----------



## Tsuyoshi (Sep 16, 2007)

1.Tokyo
2,New York
3.Paris
4.Chicago
5.London
6.Hongkong
7.Los Angeles
8.Toronto
9.Singapore
10.Shanghai


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

1. Tokyo
2. New York
3. London
4. Paris
5. Hongkong (The smallest out of the 10 cities, but the most important chinese speaking city)
6. Los Angeles
7. Seoul
8. Osaka (It has 17 million inhabitants in the metro area, do not forget!)
9. Chicago
10. Moscow

Toronto and Sydney? Are you joking? They're not even one of the 30 megacities.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

City vs City threads are flat-out banned. I thought this was obvious by now.


----------

